# Long overdue supreme hair shrimp instructions



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

7. Blend flash into your second clump of supreme hair and stagger the clump. This will create the horn and a taper to the tail.

8. Bunch the second clump with a bobby pin, tie on top of the first clump with the back portion of the stagger at the leading edge of the the first clump. Wrap securely and whip finish.

Note the bobby pin separating the clumps.
9. Flip the fly around in the vise so the hook point is facing the jaws. This is a good time to tie a few knots around the end of the tail if you'd like it to thin out. I dab a little epoxy on the thread in the following step to keep it secure, but have caught fish without tying off the tail at all.
10. Mix clear, 5 minute epoxy or break out the UV goo. Saturate the supreme hair from the head (try to create a horn at the front with a small bead of epoxy) back to the start of the bend of the hook. The bobby pin helps separate the clumps to wet everything out and get back to the threads. Be careful to keep the resin out of the EP fibers. Pushing the hair to create a Chinese finger trap effect and then pulling tight helps saturate. We used bodkins to push the epoxy into the hairs that night, but I prefer a toothpick. This is also the step I use to epoxy my glass beads on for the dumbbell eyes.










11. You probably have a dip where your materials are tied in a this point. This should be filled in with a second coat of epoxy after the first coat is mostly dry. I use hot glue on #4s, but I don't think it holds up well enough on larger sizes. It shouldn't be necessary to recoat the threads. You'll have to take the fly out of the vise to rotate it and get the epoxy to sag to create a level look. Be patient.















The horn got a little crazy on the second one, but it caught fish.
Once the epoxy is dry, go ahead and trim the EP fibers to your desired length and trim the taper in the tail. Then go fishing!








Second cast with the new fly and he swallowed it to his ass!


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Looking forward to the photos. Photobucket is a PIA but you can drag and drop photos from your pc right into your thread. Can also insert them from more options orange box.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

I really like this fly but have never been able to get it to swim correctly. Always falls with the hook riding up. I have tried many times and it still frustrates me to this day. Any secret to getting this thing to swim correctly? I always thought this could be the DOA shrimp of shrimp flies but since i couldn't get a good swim I gave up after a half dozen tries....


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I like to use heavier hooks like a 3X stainless Mustad. That first fly was dragged on the bottom at the beach, but I'd guess wider gaps might help the balance too. I've never had one swim as perfect as a DOA, but the fish don't seem to mind.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

KnotHome said:


> I like to use heavier hooks like a 3X stainless Mustad. That first fly was dragged on the bottom at the beach, but I'd guess wider gaps might help the balance too. I've never had one swim as perfect as a DOA, but the fish don't seem to mind.


Yeah first thing that came to mind is that you are using a heavier hook than I did. That and the wider gap may help. You have inspired me to give it another try!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Knothome, that's awesome!  The one I got from you with the green eyes was too amazing to fish and I'd just rather look at it than have a fish slime it all up! LOL


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

Thank You for this posting, think it will be a great addition!! Now for the hard part, learning to tie.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ibefisherman said:


> Now for the hard part, learning to tie.


Yeah you'll get all screwed up like the rest of us. Welcome to chaos!


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

ibefisherman said:


> Thank You for this posting, think it will be a great addition!! Now for the hard part, learning to tie.


(To wife/GF) "I promise honey, I'll only tie a few....and I'll be saving money".


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

salt_fly said:


> (To wife/GF) "I promise honey, I'll only tie a few....and I'll be saving money".


Just like: "don't worry sweetheart, this new tablesaw will help me build all the furniture and save us money."


----------

